# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 1 tháng 03/2014 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

*TRONG NƯỚC*


*BEST WESTERN DALAT PLAZA HOTEL, ĐÀ LẠT - “SPRING PACKAGE”*

Giá: 1.999.000 net VND/ 02 người.

* Bao gồm:

02 đêm nghỉ tại phòng tiêu chuẩn.01 bữa ăn tối tại nhà hàng City Park.Sử dụng internet, wifi và phòng tập thể dục.Giảm 50% giá vé tham quan thác Prenn và thác Cam Ly, 10% dịch vụ giặt ủi và ăn uống tại nhà hàng..

Điều kiện:
Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 15/05/2014 (không áp dụng vào dịp Lễ Tết, và không kết hợp với các khuyến mãi khác)

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*HOIAN PACIFIC HOTEL, HỘI AN - “HONEYMOON PACKAGE”*

Giá: 3.822.000 VND/ 02 người. 

* Bao gồm:
02 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Superior, và bữa ăn sáng buffet kiểu Mỹ hằng ngày.01 lượt đón hoặc tiễn sân bay.Nước uống và giỏ trái cây chào đón khi đến.01 bữa ăn tối theo thực đơn Việt Nam tại nhà hàng Chăm, để xem biểu diễn múa Chăm.Bánh trăng mật và bó hoa hồng chào đón.01 massage toàn thân tại trung tâm Spa.Giảm giá 15% cho dịch vụ Spa và dịch vụ ăn uống.01 món quà lưu niệm vào ngày đi.Sử dụng wifi, internet, xe đạp, phòng tập thể dục, bi-da, và bể bơi.Dịch vụ xe bus đưa đón đến Phố cổ Hội An, và bãi biển riêng vào mỗi ngày.

Điều kiện:
Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 30/04/2014.

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*IMPERIAL HOTEL, HUẾ - “HONEYMOON PACKAGE”*

Giá: 2.667.000 net VND/ 02 người. 

* Bao gồm:
01 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Deluxe City View, và bữa ăn sáng buffet quốc tế hằng ngày.Nước uống, bánh trăng mật, đĩa trái cây và hoa trong phòng vào ngày đến.Cocktail honeymoon tại Panorama Bar.01 lượt đón hoặc tiễn sân bay bằng xe hơi riêng.01 chuyến tham quan dọc sông Hương vào buổi tối bằng thuyền riêng (01 tiếng).Giảm giá 10% trên tổng hóa đơn tại Royal Spa, và 10% dịch vụ ăn uống.Nhận phòng sớm hoặc trả phòng trễ, nâng cấp lên loại phòng cao hơn (nếu còn phòng).Sử dụng dụng cụ làm trà và cà phê, 02 chai nước khoáng, internet, hồ bơi, trung tâm thể dục, xông hôi và tắm hơi.Thuế và phí dịch vụ.

* Điều kiện:
Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 31/12/2014.

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*SEAGULL HOTEL, QUI NHƠN - “HAPPY WOMEN’S DAY 8/3”*

Giá: chỉ với 1.900.000 VND/ 02 người. 

* Bao gồm:

01 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Luxury, với bữa ăn sáng buffet hàng ngày.01 chai rượu vang Pháp trong phòng.Nước uống chào đón khi đến.01 bữa ăn tối theo kiểu Châu Á, với thực đơn trị giá 600.000 VND tại nhà hàng Royal.Sử dụng internet, hồ bơi.Giảm giá 10% các dịch vụ như: tour Bình Định mỗi ngày, đón sân bay, spa, massage, Panorama Bar.

* Điều kiện:
Thời gian ở: từ ngày 01/03/2014 - 31/03/2014.Thời gian đặt: từ bây giờ cho đến khi phòng được đặt hết.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*[COLOR="#FF0000"]Đến Úc thăm Vịnh Wineglass /COLOR]*

Wineglass mang trong mình nét bình yên vốn có của vùng vịnh phía Nam châu Úc. Bãi biển chính có hình lưỡi liềm nằm ở phía Đông Bắc của vịnh Wineglass với chiều dài 1.7km, sóng ở đây tương đối thấp, trung bình từ 50 cm đến 1m. Kéo dài 20km về phía Nam của vịnh Wineglass là những phiến đá granit màu hồng và xám đang vươn mình ra biển. 

Nhìn từ trên cao, vịnh Wineglass hiện lên với những đường cong tuyệt đẹp được tô vẽ bởi sắc xanh ngọc bích của nước biển, xen lẫn là màu xanh lá cây của thảm thực vật dày đặc, thêm vào đó là bờ biển cát trắng phau, tất cả hòa quyện tạo nên bức tranh thiên nhiên hoàn mỹ. 
Wineglass là địa điểm tuyệt vời để câu cá, chèo thuyền, đi dạo trong rừng, đi thuyền kayak, leo núi, hay đơn giản chỉ là đi dạo trên bờ biển đắm mình trong khung cảnh thiên nhiên tuyệt đẹp.


*HOLIDAY INN PANJIN AQUA CITY*

Giá phòng: từ $80/phòng/đêm

Địa chỉ: No.163, Shuangxing South Road, 124000 Panjin

Vị trí: cách Zhongxing Park khoảng 10 phút lái xe




*JINJIANG INN PANJIN SHIYOU STREET*

Giá phòng: từ $30/phòng/đêm

Địa chỉ: No.2 Renmin Road, Panjin, Panjin, Trung Quốc 124010

Vị trí: Với vị trí thuận lợi, khách sạn dễ dàng tiếp cận những điểm tham quan du lịch nổi tiếng của thành phố.

----------

